# Harold H. Hoehner (1935-2009)



## bookslover (Feb 13, 2009)

Dr. Harold H. Hoehner died yesterday (2/12/09) after collapsing at his home in Dallas after returning from a morning jog. He was 74.

At the time of his death, he was Distinguished Professor of New Testament Studies at Dallas Theological Seminary, where he had taught since 1968.

His last published book was _Ephesians: An Exegetical Commentary_ published by Baker in 2002.

He earned the BA at Barrington College (1958), the Th.M and Th.D at Dallas Theological Seminary (1962 and 1965, respectively), and the Ph.D at Cambridge University (1968). He also did postdoctoral study at Tubingen University in Germany, and at Cambridge.

It seems appropriate that his last book is his Ephesians commentary, in that he had worked on it for many years, with at least a generation's worth of his students asking him when it would be done...

And, at least one obit that I read said that he was a great fan of Monty Python. Obviously, he wasn't one of those "all work and no play" guys...

RIP.


----------

